# Energy difference between show and working cocker spaniel?



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I have heard that the working cocker spaniel is significantly more active than the show cocker. If this is the case (do you think it is?), does it make a difference in the cockapoo? eg is a Working Cocker x Miniature Poodle much more active than a Show Cocker x Miniature Poodle? The WC x MP seems to be the most common combination.

Perhaps an equally valid question is: how much exercise/activity does your cockapoo need on a daily basis?

thanks!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is a working cocker x toy poodle.. She is 26 weeks old and needs one lead walk for an hour and one off lead which varies between 1-2 hours per day.. If not she is super hyper and gets cabin fever!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey is only 16 weeks and is working cocker x mini poodle. So far, she is only having a 30-40 minute off lead walk once a day, and maybe a shorter pavement walk as well. She has tons of energy whilst on her walk and runs for most of it. However, once home she is very calm and settled in the house with some energetic moments in the garden, as well as play fighting with my older dog. So far I would say she has a good balance of energetic fun on walks but easy-going indoors.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am not sure that it makes that much difference to be honest. I have a show mix, she is a floppy, cuddly dog inside but when we go out she is high energy and can keep going for ages. She is dreadful for cats and scents and will just go off if she gets the scent of a cat! I have a friend round the corner with a working mix and she is exactly the same although we can see slight differences in them physically. You will get that though whatever mix you go for, some will have more poodley coats, some coarser, some softer. The main thing is to find a breeder that ticks all your boxes and not worry too much about whether it is a show or working. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

My little Lola is a show/mini cross and almost 6 months old. She gets one off lead walk a day for about 40 mins and that is enough for her. Some days she will have 2 long walks and is happy to do that too but equally a few weeks back I wasn't feeling great and she only had the garden and it didn't make any difference to her behaviour. This may change with age though!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola tolerated relaxing for a short time then she goes to the front door to tell me it's walkies time. Can't seem to tire her out these days. It's so much fun though!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly is from a working cocker. She has bundles of energy when we are out walking but also enjoys being a couch potato at home. She doesn't demand walks. Milliedog on here has Millie who is the same age as Lolly but from a show cocker and I'd say they have about the same energy levels. Lolly is a bit bigger than Millie and is much bouncier though.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you for the replies, all of which are very helpful. I know that when you ask a question like this, often part of the answer will be that it depends on the individual dog. But if there isn't a very obvious difference overall then it won't really matter. 

We will be able to do a 30-40 min walk every morning (inc time off lead) and then in the evening a shorter walk/play session, plus I will be home all day during the week so will be able to interact and let it out into the garden. Do you think this will be enough for the dog when it is older as well? We haven't had a dog before and I have a chronic illness so it's quite important that we make sure beforehand that we can provide the right amount of activity/exercise for it so that we are all happy. Calm in the house and active outside the house is ideal, although I'm sure we could cope with a mad 5 minutes now and then as described elsewhere!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My two are from show cockers. They are extremely active and need at least two walks a day.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that any dog needs exercise and sometimes behaviour problems can be improved by introducing more mental and physical stimulation.
I think that it is also important to say that dogs tend to like routine and are creatures of habit - what you are proposing is fine, particulalry if you are around most of the day with your dog. Your dog will settle to your routine.
Exercise does not have to be about going out - you can have fun with toys while you are sitting in a chair, just train your dog to play fetch with you - or find it (where you hide a toy, behind ,under, inside or in another room. Make it more difficult as your dog gets the idea. Just doing simple training: sit, down, stay and recall all exercise your dog's brain and can be done in the living room, You will both have fun! 
Your dog will be your companion, friend and someone to talk to when you are home and you will be your dog's best friend and centre of its universe! Really what it will want to do is just be with you!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the urge to be busy can indeed be stronger in a working dog, after all this is what they have been bred to do over many generations but it is important not to underestimate the energy levels and 'nose' of a show dog. They are not lazy and still need plenty of exercise. Also the poodle gets over looked too and as a hunting dog too they also bring plenty of activity to the mix.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

In my opinion it doesnt make a difference between orking or english cockapoos.Kd and kenya my eldest 2 ccokapoos are working x miniatures,kd was extremely hyper as a youngster,kenya far more laid back still with lots of energy though but as adog walker ive looked after quite a few english show type cockapoos and one in particular is seriously hyper.I do however notice a difference between my english and american cockoos.My american cockaoos are far more chilled and laid back.All my girls regardless of energy levels get 3 good walks a day and at least one should be off lead( once recall is established of course) xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy is show / toy cross and similar to what others have said he has lots of energy on walks but is not hyper in the house.
He has one off lead walk on a morning for around an hour then a couple of shorter walks through the day ( school run etc ). On a weekend he is happy to walk longer. 
I agree - finding a breeder that suits your requirements is more important as there really isn't a great deal of difference.
Good luck
H x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I have one of each!
Treacle [female 18 months] is show cocker mum - her personality is steady loyal intelligent and obedient. She loves her walks and gets 11/2 hours per day 90% off lead and split into 2 walks. After this she is tired and she rests happily and chills out in the house. She has Hip Dysplasia which might make her more chilled and restful.
Clyde [male 10 months] is working cocker mum - he is a whirlwind of fun - would walk [run] all day if he could - rarely settles until bedtime - he is enjoying his adolescence and chases all beasts and fowl and has selective hearing! Treacle goes and fetches him and tells him off by dragging him by the ear - you have to see it to believe it! He is obedient when he wants to be - Treacle would never dream of misbehaving! Clyde makes us laugh and is fun loving - he can say walkies in his "wowow" voice and has proper cuddles with his arms wrapped around our shoulders.
As others have said , I believe it is all down to individual personality - but my bet would be on a show cocker mum and choose a bitch over a dog!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I too have one of each...Betty is show/toy and 16 months old..and we call her duracell dog she never stops

Ted is working /mini and although has spurts of energy runs out of it mucj quicker and will sleep for a lot more of the time at home...

IMO it is primarily down to the nature of each dog.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree that it's down to the nature of the dog, and you will get a variety of personalities even within a litter, also take into the nature of the mum and dad dogs.

I have a working mix, Bess, who is lively and loves to run during walks ... she is the first to settle after a walk and is calm at home.

Also have an American mix, Maisie, who is gentle and quite timid, she is less active in general, although takes longer to settle at home as she is quite nervy ... but that's probably just her!

Best to choose a good breeder, and choose the personality pup you want within a litter, whether it be working or show. Good luck with your search.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

In all honest and from my experience with both types (working and show) each cockapoo is different regardless of type  

I would say the working types may be a little larger in size, both types are easy to train and both types can be ever so chilled out and cuddly, perfect dogs to cuddle, both enjoy a good walk, both types can be energetic and active .. I love both mixes


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think from what you say about your set up, you will be fine.

I walk Millie for 40/50 mins each morning. I work from home and although around a lot of the time, Millie has to entertain herself. She is very good at chilling at home and being patient waiting for me to finish with a client. She loves to meet and greet all my clients and they love her too (99/100 that is).

She then has another shorter walk in the evening for about 20/30 mins.

Millie is show cocker x minature poodle. I must admit I went specifically for temperament and asked the breeder if she would be a calm dog. She is calm at home and very bouncy and fun when out and about.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't think it makes a bit of difference to the energy levels or temperament which cross you chose. They are basically gun dogs at heart and need the exercise and stimulation to get them tired and happy.
If you have no ware to exercise them off lead you can still wear them out mentally with treat activity toys or if you have a garden hide food for them to hunt.
Just like size, mine are both working crosses one 17" and the other 14", they will take to different activity's give agility or flyball, a try, take them jogging with you, the list is endless.
But for me seeing my dogs hunt the hedgerows is the best.

http://youtu.be/EySWlWru66I


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely video Colin that's my favourite kind of walk xx


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Exercise does not have to be about going out - you can have fun with toys while you are sitting in a chair, just train your dog to play fetch with you - or find it (where you hide a toy, behind ,under, inside or in another room. Make it more difficult as your dog gets the idea. Just doing simple training: sit, down, stay and recall all exercise your dog's brain and can be done in the living room, You will both have fun!


Yes I can do things like this at home and in the garden during the day  

So hopefully this plus an hour (morning and evening together) exercise out of the house will be enough during the week. We've just had a chat about it and think we could do longer on some evenings too  

We are lucky to live near a large green space with a bit of woodland as well, which would be ideal for off lead walks/playing. Can do longer walks at weekends too. 


I agree completely about searching for a good breeder. I have been doing my research and made a shortlist to visit soon. They all have waiting lists (good sign!), but we are happy to wait  (although the excitement is building!)


Thanks everyone for your help with this. It's nice to hear about your dogs and their personalities as well!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Think I should just add to this post that although many puppy buyers and cockapoo lovers focus on the type of Cocker Spaniel, it is also possible that energy levels vary between Poodles. I have meet miniature poodles who are calm and low energy and others that are more lively and full of energy. 

Just meet the parents and talk to your chosen breeder about the parents character and exercise requirements.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Think I should just add to this post that although many puppy buyers and cockapoo lovers focus on the type of Cocker Spaniel, it is also possible that energy levels vary between Poodles. I have meet miniature poodles who are calm and low energy and others that are more lively and full of energy.
> 
> Just meet the parents and talk to your chosen breeder about the parents character and exercise requirements.


Good point JoJo.


----------

